# Need advice on carpet plants and other aquarium ideas



## MTurtle (Dec 16, 2014)

So, I have a 10 g tank and looks kind of empty because there is nothing in there. I just purchased a pack of different plants for the tank. http://www.ebay.com/itm/151556883826

I was told that these plants can live without substrate. I was thinking if I should just buy substrate either way because it can help with the growth of the plants.

I was thinking about what other plants should I add besides these. I was looking into creating a carpet, but I'm afraid of adding CO2 would harm my betta. Also, I haven't look into the cost of adding a CO2 system. I was thinking of creating a carpet with Java moss, but I'm not too sure.

Any advice on how I should landscape my tank?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Have you thought about a dirt based tank? That is all I keep and I don't use any Co2 or added ferts-not needed IME and I can grow just about any plant-as well as have a nice carpet or lawn-IMO/E success with planted tanks are more about proper lights than anything else-without the right color temp the plants can't grow and you end up with an algae farm.

As for your plant selection-it has some problems IMO/E-sword, ludwigia, crypt are great, the moneywort is a nice plant, however, it tend to do better in a cooler water temp, the anacharis is okay but it can be picky-hornworth is a nice floating plant but can shed needles and make a mess sometime-all depending on water conditions and light.

I bought some plants from ebay from jdaquatic and was very happy with the quality-you can pick what you want and they combine shipping if you buy more than one. I also bought from another ebay person and was not happy with the quality, however, they did make it right and refunded my money.

Good luck


----------



## MTurtle (Dec 16, 2014)

Oldfishlady said:


> Have you thought about a dirt based tank? That is all I keep and I don't use any Co2 or added ferts-not needed IME and I can grow just about any plant-as well as have a nice carpet or lawn-IMO/E success with planted tanks are more about proper lights than anything else-without the right color temp the plants can't grow and you end up with an algae farm.
> 
> As for your plant selection-it has some problems IMO/E-sword, ludwigia, crypt are great, the moneywort is a nice plant, however, it tend to do better in a cooler water temp, the anacharis is okay but it can be picky-hornworth is a nice floating plant but can shed needles and make a mess sometime-all depending on water conditions and light.
> 
> ...


I haven't thought of a dirt based tank because from what I researched, I will need to use sand to cap it off. However, the last time I tried to use a sand material for my aquarium, it didn't end too well, so I am a little concerned about using sand. I bought eco-complete substrate to use for my aquarium.

I recently bought a bundle of aquarium plants from aquarium-plants @ ebay. It included amazon sword, anacharis, ludwigia, moneywort, hornwort, and cryptocoryne. I got them yesterday and planted it all.

Do you think that one fluorescent light bulb on a 10 gallon tank is enough light for other aquarium plants? I've been wanting to plant some dwarf baby tears or marsilea minuta, but I don't think my setup is enough for it to thrive.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As long as you do everything right with dirt and either sand or gravel cap all is fine, however, it sounds like you have a plan that will work for you...lots of correct ways to setup a planted tank.

As for lights-I use the florescent Daylight 6500k 20w bulbs over my 10gal tank with great success. Florescent bulbs will need to be changed out every 6-12mo depending on your photoperiod since the color temp is used up and the plants can no longer use the light for energy/photosynthesis.
I like to start a new tank on 10h/day/PP and increase as the plants tell me they need it-as long as you have active growth on the plants they should out compete the algae for nutrients-that said, it is normal, expected and a sign of a healthy system with some algae growth-IMO/E some algae is needed for a healthy system, however, since this is a closed system it needs to be limited.

Dwarf baby tears will grow in none injected CO2 mod light tanks, however, they generally will grow more upright and not develop a carpet like they do in higher tech setups.
I am trying the pennywort (Hydrocotyle leucocephala) for the first time as a carpet plant and so far it is working out nicely-staying low and spreading accross the substrate-my other carpet plant that has worked is chain sword and sags


----------

